# Registry editieren



## crush3r (5. Jul 2012)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich habe bereits ewig lange, aber vergeblich nach einer Lösung gesucht,
um die Registry in Windows 7 OHNE Adminrechte zu editieren.
Ich habe jetzt viele verschiedene Wege, wie ich das MIT Adminrechten machen kann,
die funktionieren ja auch soweit... aber ich will eben dass es auch ohne Rechte geht...

Ein Programm wie z.B. "CCleaner" läuft doch auch ohne Administratorrechten,
und löscht beispielsweise einfach Einträge aus der Registry - also muss es doch bitte
irgendeinen Weg geben! ???:L


Danke für jede Antwort. MfG.


----------



## Marcinek (5. Jul 2012)

Regedit benötigt bei mir Adminrechte.

==> Geht nicht ohne.


----------



## crush3r (5. Jul 2012)

Ich kann aber z.B. CCleaner auch auf einem normalen benutzerkonto (also keine adminrechte) problemlos
starten und es funktioniert!

wie kann es also sein das es dieses programm schafft, die registry ohne adminrechte zu editieren, 
wenns garnet geht?

Es muss doch einen Weg geben!?


----------



## Marcinek (5. Jul 2012)

Eventuell ist nur die Benachrichtigung deaktiviert?


----------



## Gonzo17 (5. Jul 2012)

Also wenn ich CCleaner starte, dann kommt auch die Meldung, dass ich den Zugriff erlauben muss, also würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass er das Ding mit Admin-Rechten startet.


----------



## crush3r (5. Jul 2012)

ja aber du musst kein admin-passwort eingeben, sondern einfach nur auf "Ja" klicken, oder?


----------



## Gonzo17 (6. Jul 2012)

Ja, aber ich muss sonst auch nie ein Passwort eingeben. Weiß aber auch nicht wie das als normaler User ist, da ich auf meinen Rechnern immer Admin bin.


----------

